
Nancy Pelosi will net $130K on Facebook call options expiring this week [pdf] - tempsy
http://clerk.house.gov/public_disc/ptr-pdfs/2018/20010631.pdf
======
bb2018
I don't get this. I do not think she is being corrupt in any way by why
invest/trade on such a high-profile stock (or allow your investment team to
trade on such a high-profile stock) when you are arguably the most powerful
Democrat in the country? She (and her team) must know that it would create a
headline at some point so why not just invest in index funds or general tech
index funds?

~~~
tempsy
Her husband is a prolific investor so I assume this is all directed by him.
Either way I agree, which is why I posted this since it’s a pretty bold move
for someone so high profile, especially on the progressive side

~~~
ve55
The $FB call buy looks to have done very well, I was more surprised at how
much they had put into the $AMZN ones, though.

~~~
tempsy
Yeah those will be losses...If it closes at $1900 then will have $900k in
gains from exercising but it looks like it cost at least $1M

------
throw03172019
At least it is being reported instead of her using mules!

